# Conduit for wiring running thru concrete foundation?



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

No. NM (Romex) can pass through concrete without any extra protection. However. If I were doing this, I would at minimum sleeve a length of PVC in the wall. NM cannot be subject to physical damage. It is fine in the wall with or without the conduit sleeve.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

No romex is not aloud in concrete. You can install it in a receway tho.

And so it goes, R


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Saturday Cowboy said:


> No romex is not aloud in concrete. You can install it in a receway tho.
> 
> And so it goes, R


I would have to look but I thought they removed the allowance for NM in conduit with the exception of short sections for physical protection.

I don't have my '08 handy at the moment to check though.

but yes, cowboy is correct about not being able to run NM in concrete.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

NM is not allowed to be embedded in concrete or masonry. I would consider this going thru, not embedded, especially if something like a 1/2" gole is drilled thru.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

He can go through a concrete or block wall with NM. He cannot embed NM in concrete. The OP did not mention embedding the NM. Jim Port seems to understand the question.

334.10 Uses Permitted. Type NM,
(A) Type NM. Type NM cable shall be permitted as follows:
(1) For both exposed and concealed work in normally dry
locations except as prohibited in 334.10(3)
(2) To be installed or fished in air voids in masonry block
or tile walls.

334.12 Uses Not Permitted.
(9) Embedded in poured cement, concrete, or aggregate.

Article 334 does not prohibit this practice. As long as the NM is not exposed to damp, wet or subject to physical damage, passing through a masonry wall is compliant.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I am not sure anybody understands the question but yes, you can bore a hole in already cast concrete and throw NM through it.


He needs to go through a block wall and a concrete foundation. This is starting to sound like an outside (by definition) installation. Maybe oxy should explain the installation a bit more.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Unless the run is continued past the plane of the building envelope and just runs into the back of a box most places seem to allow this. Think of NM into the back of an AC disco.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> Unless the run is continued past the plane of the building envelope and just runs into the back of a box most places seem to allow this. Think of NM into the back of an AC disco.


I know what you are saying but can you describe such a use where one would need to bore through a foundation and a block wall?

Not saying it isn't possible, just that I cannot picture the situation and it sounds a lot like OP is actually using the NM in an improper use.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Oxymoron said:


> I plan on running an outlet circuit to an exterior wall, and will have to go through concrete above grade. Are there any specific code requiremnents [NEC] with regard to the wire through concrete?


I don't see where the OP said block wall. In reply to the OP J.V. said 

_"He can go through a concrete or block wall with NM. He cannot embed NM in concrete. The OP did not mention embedding the NM. Jim Port seems to understand the question."_

My understading of that was that he could go thru either material and still comply as this was not embedded, not that the Op had to go thru both.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Jim Port said:


> I don't see where the OP said block wall. In reply to the OP J.V. said
> 
> _"He can go through a concrete or block wall with NM. He cannot embed NM in concrete. The OP did not mention embedding the NM. Jim Port seems to understand the question."_
> 
> My understading of that was that he could go thru either material and still comply as this was not embedded, not that the Op had to go thru both.



never mind.



not sure where I got it either. just ignore anything past J.V.'s first post.


----------



## Oxymoron (Nov 29, 2009)

*Thanks!*



J. V. said:


> He can go through a concrete or block wall with NM. He cannot embed NM in concrete. The OP did not mention embedding the NM. Jim Port seems to understand the question.
> 
> 334.10 Uses Permitted. Type NM,
> (A) Type NM. Type NM cable shall be permitted as follows:
> ...


Thanks everybody! Happy holidays.:jester:


----------

